# do drama clubs exist in France?



## kiscatt (15 d ago)

BONJOUR, I have lived in a few places around France but never found a drama club to join - a club where you put on plays and perform to the public. I've found acting training classes, but never a theatre club as such. Would anyone know if they exist? 
I am exploring coming to live again in France in the following areas:
Charente Maritime/Charente Deux Sevres Limousin
Correze Dordogne Limoges area
Pezenas Occitanie region 
Aix-en-Provence villages region

Many thanks for any helpful responses


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, you're more likely to find an association devoted to theater and drama. Just be aware that the notion of "association" here in France is fairly strictly regulated, which tends to discourage folks who just want to set up a casual group of friends to "put on a show in the barn."

Your best bet is to look around town for posters or flyers (often distributed at the marché) about local productions. Go see their production and then chat up the cast after the show to see if they are taking on new members. But I think lots of drama groups kind of fell apart during the pandemic due to all the restrictions.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

Lots of drama groups will not be able to function again until we get past the energy crisis and the cost of power for the communes drops very significantly.


----------



## Peter_E (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi
In a village near where I live, they have a theatre group that has just recently put on a show. The village is Les Billanges 87340, which is about 30mines from Limoges


https://www.facebook.com/groups/467333876744790/user/100003892367347/


The village group is also active organising walks, escape room events, music events, African drumming, country line dancing and theatre. (I am not sure why the following Facebook link shows up in a foreign language, but it is French)





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com





The nearby village, Châtelus le Marcheix, also has an association which organises a lot of cultural events and very affordable French lessons at 2 euros / hour








Auberge de Châtelus le Marcheix


Auberge de Châtelus le Marcheix, Шатлю-ле-Марше. Отметки "Нравится": 420 · Обсуждают: 8 · Посетили: 7. Actualité de l'Auberge de Châtelus




www.facebook.com


----------



## Peter_E (Dec 4, 2020)

And another drama club in the local area


----------

